
Things I've learned while setting up a GitHub repository - mijndert
https://mijndert.dev/post/2020/coordination/
======
rognjen
From the title I assumed it was satire.

~~~
mijndert
I would like to know how you came to that conclusion. Is there something you
don't like with Git/GitHub?

~~~
Scarblac
It sounds completely trivial, and mostly is.

------
mijndert
New link:
[https://mijndert.dev/thought/2020/coordination/](https://mijndert.dev/thought/2020/coordination/)

------
gregimba
I don't want to throw a wrench into your article but have you considered using
terraform instead. I've found it allows me to write much more readable code
than Cloudformation.

~~~
latchkey
I really really love terraform, but I have to say that the 0.11 to 0.12
changes have really screwed me. Less about the terraform config changes
themselves which were fairly automated changes, but one of the providers I'm
using took the opportunity to rewrite everything so that my existing tfstate
file is pretty much worthless. Just be a bit aware of this when using TF over
time...

